# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  αδιέξοδο

## michalisyov

Πως αντιμετωπίζεται ένας άνθρωπος που δεν αποδέχεται ποτέ την ευθύνη των πράξεων του και συνεχώς ρίχνει τις ευθύνες στους άλλους; Που προσπαθεί συνεχώς να δικαιολογήσει τις δικές του δράσεις άλλα αρνείται να δει τις συνέπειες των δράσεων του στους άλλους; Που στέκεται στις αντιδράσεις των άλλων και τους χαρακτηρίζει απο αυτές και ζητάει "γιατρειά" για τις πληγές που προκάλεσαν οι αντιδράσεις των δικών του δράσεων;
Σχετίζομαι ερωτικά με αυτό το άτομο. ΓΝωρίζω οτι έχω κάνει κι εγω λάθη και πάντα τα σκέφτομαι και προσπαθώ να τα διορθώσω. Αλλα διάολε βρίσκω πάντα ένα αδιέξοδο καθώς πρέπει εγω να "γιατρέψω" άλλα δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να ζητήσω να "γιατρευτώ".

----------


## Θεοφανία

έτσι όπως μας τα γράφεις φίλε/η μόνο με γυάλα ή φλιτζάνι (που δεν ξέρω τίποτα από τα δύο να λέω), θα μπορούσα να καταλάβω τι εννοείς.
Μήπως θες να γίνεις πιο σαφής;

----------


## carrie

Αντιμετωπιζεται με φυγη. :p

----------

